# The Brick/Leons



## bautista99 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a sofa and coffee table from The Brick. It's the closest furniture store to us. I know this isn't the place to get quality, but I think we can get some better furniture once the kids get older. My question is, what is the best way to negotiate a great price? What can I expect them to throw in? e.g. free delivery? free fabric cleaner? 

I understand that the Brick may have marked up a lot of their prices, only to create a more dramatic effect for sales/discounts so I'm never truly sure if the price I pay is a good deal. Any tips?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bautista99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a sofa and coffee table from The Brick. It's the closest furniture store to us. I know this isn't the place to get quality, but I think we can get some better furniture once the kids get older. My question is, what is the best way to negotiate a great price? What can I expect them to throw in? e.g. free delivery? free fabric cleaner?
> 
> I understand that the Brick may have marked up a lot of their prices, only to create a more dramatic effect for sales/discounts so I'm never truly sure if the price I pay is a good deal. Any tips?


Don't deal with The Brick/Leons. I don't know anyone who is actually satisfied with their experience. The closest was an older couple that purchased couches, they were happy, then about 10 years later when they replaced them it turned into a disaster, they never got the couches they wanted, fought over the payment. Just horrible.

I'd ask some people you know where to buy, and buy from there.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Our experiences with The Brick in the early 80s convinced us to avoid that store forever.

Have you considered consignment stores? When we were young and house poor, my wife and I purchase some high quality used furniture pieces for a fraction of the cost of new.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If you are interested in leather, don't buy bonded leather furniture. It wears quite quickly if it is used a lot, while pure leather looks better as it ages.

With kids that will be using it regularly, I think I would stick with fabric for now and upgrade when they are older.

Look for furniture that doesn't have large areas that have no stitching such as seat backs. The fill tends to droop after awhile (gravity), unless it is stitched tight into small squares.

You will notice in quality old furniture, they often had a stitched design on the seat backs. That was primarily done to prevent drooping, although it looks nice as well.

For wood furniture, unless you buy at a Mennonite store where they make solid wood furniture that costs a fortune, I don't think the store matters much. 

Most of the furniture in all the stores comes from the same manufacturers, sometimes under different brand names.

Get a touch up stick..........they come in handy.

Save a picture of the table. You will need it later. That nice sturdy looking table you buy...........comes in pieces in a box around back and you get to put it together.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

lol none of you answered the OP question

he's not interested in your opinions on the brick/leons, or what type of furniture to buy, he just wants to know strategies to get good deals.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

olivaw said:


> *Our experiences with The Brick in the early 80s convinced us to avoid that store forever.*


I second your opinion. I visited a Brick store a few years ago when I was looking for new appliances (fridge/stove/washer/dryer). The Brick sales dudes pounced on me like a bunch of used car salesman.

The prices were marked up higher (than I found at Leons or H-D later on), and I was a bit disturbed after them telling me that there would be additional admin and financing charges. I just wanted to pay with my CC
and not go through any more expensive long term in store financing, 
because the store policy was that any financing had to be done through the Brick's finance.,,(not sure if it was Household Finance at the time..can't remember..it was 20 years ago),

But it seemed to be the only way I could buy their appliances at their "on sale store prices" ...
on store credit at 28% per annum interest at that!.. and that they told me was a "special deal"..
that I wouldn't find anywhere else. :rolleyes2:

On top of the final price, there was a *admin charge(s) * of at least $50 up front and *further admin charges* at the beginning of each yearly finance anniversary of 3 year term. The taxes were rolled into the final price of the purchase agreement, 
but later on the Brick changed that policy that there had to be a down payment equivalent to the tax as they didn't want pay the taxman up front out of their own pocket.

Needless to say, I totalled up in my mind what this was all going to cost me...$5000+ for 4 appliances and sofas??, another $100 or so for "ADMIN CHARGES", and then the horrendous monthly interest blended into the payment. 



> Your Monthly Fixed Rate Loan Payment @28% per annum is:
> $206.82
> *And the total interest costs are $2,445.45
> *


So if I had signed up "for the deal" with the Brick, it would have ended up cost me: $7,445 + $100 admin fees + $50- $100 delivery plus ? or about* $7695 over 3 years .* 

I end up buying the 4 appliances at Future Shop ON SALE, (they were selling appliances in some store in the late 90s) and the furniture at a discount store..using my CC.
Even though I had to do some shopping around, I saved *at least $3000 in financing and admin charges* from these *shady store front operators.*

So in the end; 
Less than $2600 (including tax and free deliver from Future Shop) and about a $1000 for sofa, kitchen table and 4 chairs
from Leons..and Free delivery. Approx $3800 from what I remember. Today, you would pay more than that for just 4 
major appliances.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Earl said:


> lol none of you answered the OP question
> 
> he's not interested in your opinions on the brick/leons, or what type of furniture to buy, he just wants to know strategies to get good deals.


Which you also did not answer either. 

OP - I do agree with all the others, is that the Brick and Leon has very poor quality and you may have a lot of hassles. I have had a friend buy a more expensive leather couch only to have it fall apart. 

The challenge is if there is no where else around, and the store knows it, you are at a disadvantage in negotiating. I would look up online all the over flyers and online for what you are looking for compariably, even Sears and places like that. Then bring those prices in. Also, see if the items you are looking for, have very been on sale. If so, I have asked for the last sale price or ask when the next sale is and see if you can get that deal. I would also try to get free delivery. The challenge is you are dealing wth lower end products which has less negotiating room.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rather than trying to negotiate a lower price, try the scratch and dent section of the store.

At the store we use, they have a separate space allocated to it and lots of furniture to choose from.

Any furniture that is delivered and then returned is sent to that room and discounted in price. It usually is just a nick here or there in the furniture.

I doubt you would get a lower price elsewhere in the store by haggling, and it is already assembled.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Which you also did not answer either.
> 
> OP - I do agree with all the others, is that the Brick and Leon has very poor quality and you may have a lot of hassles. I have had a friend buy a more expensive leather couch only to have it fall apart.


I've bought a replacement fridge, a single electric adjustable bed, an electric recliner and a green leather couch from Leons.
No complaints from me with Leons. free delivery, and they let you use your own credit card. While their prices on "some items" may be a bit higher, on some items they can be a bit lower. It pays to shop around in a least 2 or 3 other furniture stores first if you are interested in the SAME BRAND/MAKE/MODEL, otherwise,no store
will give you an extra discount on Model X (at another store) vs their Model Y. It has to be the same. 

If all you are looking for is used stuff at bargoon prices, there are lots of second hand furniture stores..even Sally Ann (Salvation Army Thrift stores), sell their donated furniture at bargain basement prices..not sure about delivery, but that can always be arranged through a third party delivery service.

I know for sure, that the Sally Ann has their own contracted furniture pickup, so delivery can probably arranged the same way through them

* BTW, I have no complaints with Leons quality or prices on the furniture and fridge that I bought. *The leather sofa is still great and durable. The 20 cuft Frigidaire fridge is working flawlessly after 5 years.
I did not buy an extended warranty on it either.

The electric bed and electric recliner similar to Lazy Boy, I recently just sold on Kijiji because I can no longer use them with my disability situation being in a wheelchair. Both were trouble free and in perfect condition when sold.

So this can serve as a reminder that you can buy used furniture/appliances on your LOCAL area Kijiji and save a bundle. However, be aware, in most cases, unless the advertised price says " includes delivery", you have to carry the items yourself (rent a van or trailer) at extra cost, and deal with personal moving the weight of these items. 




> The challenge is if there is no where else around, and the store knows it, you are at a disadvantage in negotiating. I would look up online all the over flyers and online for what you are looking for comparably, even Sears and places like that. Then bring those prices in. Also, see if the items you are looking for, have very been on sale. I*f so, I have asked for the last sale price or ask when the next sale is and see if you can get that deal.* * I would also try to get free delivery*. The challenge is you are dealing wth lower end products which has less negotiating room.


Sometimes that may work, but *it is a lot of hassle and running around.*
A lot depends on the item (brand name) you are interested in and how much you are willing to spend at a particular store.

If all you want is one or two items..good luck on getting a better price especially if it's a new item., or even
coming back when these are on sale again..not all the items you may be currently interested in may be on sale the next time there is a sale in the same chain, so you can't always go by what the sales dudes tell you at
the time either. 

Second hand stores (not too many of these around depending on the area), will negotiate a bit more as some items may be on consignment and the dealer wants to get rid of them off his floor, so he can put other items on the floor. Some second hand dealers even have a warehouse to keep the excess items that they can't put on their showroom floor. Delivery..well that needs to be arranged.... and sometimes at extra cost with second hand furniture/appliances..not to mention there is no warranty and you can't just call up the
store to "fix it or take it back!" isn't worth the hassles.
You are on your own in such cases... you may be lucky with your purchases... or maybe NOT.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

carverman said:


> I've bought a replacement fridge, a single electric adjustable bed, an electric recliner and a green leather couch from Leons.
> No complaints from me with Leons. free delivery, and they let you use your own credit card. While their prices on "some items" may be a bit higher, on some items they can be a bit lower. It pays to shop around in a least 2 or 3 other furniture stores first if you are interested in the SAME BRAND/MAKE/MODEL, otherwise,no store
> will give you an extra discount on Model X (at another store) vs their Model Y. It has to be the same.


Our experience with the Brick was that they posted a picture of a name brand living room set from a competitor beside their own no-name brand in the store. My wife and I bought from the Brick thinking we were getting a better deal but we were really just getting a cheap clone that fell apart quickly. I don't know how the Brick operates now, but I hope the OP goes into it with his or her eyes wide open. 



carverman said:


> Second hand stores (not too many of these around depending on the area), will negotiate a bit more as some items may be on consignment and the dealer wants to get rid of them off his floor, so he can put other items on the floor. Some second hand dealers even have a warehouse to keep the excess items that they can't put on their showroom floor


I tend not to like the second hand stores that sell basic items but the consignment stores that focus on higher quality stuff can be great. Kijiji is also great, but it did not exist when we were in our furniture buying years.  

Another idea is to let friends know that you are in the market for a couch. Sometimes people will give away an excellent couch for free because they want the latest colours or style.


----------



## Curiouscreature (Jan 3, 2016)

I agree with other's comments on the Brick. I have bought from them but have not been that happy with the quality. One thing our local Brick seems to do is where they put in the prices in that see through packet in the display, they tend to just put in new ones over top of the older ones. I usually will pull them all out and see what the prices have been in the past...and if there is a lower price, I'll use that to negotiate. Other than that don't have much for comments on strategies. Good luck.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Earl said:


> lol none of you answered the OP question
> 
> he's not interested in your opinions on the brick/leons, or what type of furniture to buy, he just wants to know strategies to get good deals.


In my opinion the way to get a good deal from Leons is to not go there in the first place.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I hate those stores too, but I agree that they are the cheapest, and I also know from experience that with young kids, your furniture will be destroyed no matter how good it is.

I don't know how much they negotiate there, but they have sales all of the time.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Negotiating is not that difficult; do some research, come up with a reasonable price or "freebie" you would like & see what they say. We have done just that on many occasions, though not at those stores, and most times we came to an agreement.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

CalgaryPotato said:


> I hate those stores too, but I agree that they are the cheapest, and I also know from experience that with young kids, your furniture will be destroyed no matter how good it is.
> 
> I don't know how much they negotiate there, but they have sales all of the time.


It's not just the quality (Costco has awesome quality for the price BTW), it's the problems.
Late deliveries, damaged items, wrong items delivered.
I've heard their credit plans are brutal, but quite honestly any credit plan that is profitable at such low loan values is a scam anyway, a bank will give anyone with decent credit a LOC of a few thousand for FREE. Why pay an admin fee at all?


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Haven't bought anything from the Brick or Leon's in about a decade. I felt sorry for the sales people as it seemed to me that they are probably on a very low hourly pay (maybe even nothing?) and high commission rate. No matter what you think, these are people who are trying to earn money to put food on the table for their families.

When we went in to get a complete dining room set (the kind of thing that looks really nice but maybe gets used 2 times a year), we told the sales person that what we were willing to pay was X including delivery and taxes. We didn't budge and eventually the sales person relented. I think it was around 30% off the sale price, but I could be wrong.

I like the idea above of checking previous sales tags and start with the lowest one.

Mattresses should always be around 70% off their normal selling price as they are marked up greatly industry wide.

Again, please treat the sales people with respect. Don't besmirch the company, the manufacturers, nor the people themselves..

Don't make your victory cost anyone, including yourself, their dignity.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

Most people can't give away furniture once they've decided to get new stuff. My friend sold his house and a couch and love seat that he had paid $1500 for 5 years ago and still in great shape couldn't be sold for $100.

Check kijiji or estate sales. Most furniture can be bought used for pennies on the dollar.


----------

